# Track value



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have any guesses on the current value of used LGB track in good condition? It's 332 brass. We need approximate values for our club's inventory.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought 32 feet of used straight LGB track Sat at a train show in Florida that is in good usable condition for $2.50 a foot.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd reference ebay, which is the best bet for current value, since it is actual sales. It might be a bit higher than what Randy got, he's a pretty good shopper! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I second what Greg says, but I do find that the stuff on eBay is high, I am still nabbing it for around $2 a foot....craigslist, yard sales, secondhand stock at hobby shops.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Michael 

IF this is at all related to club insurance, DO NOT undervalue it. Consider the actual replacement cost in typical commercial sales. The insurance company will not expect you to spend months scouring the Internet for the best deals in used track.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet is right. If your club does displays, accidents will happen. LGB/Piko track is selling for $8 a foot. Add shipping(it's heavy) and taxes and it can add up. Currently many of us are using the AML 6' flex track and in Canada we pay $5.50 a foot or $35. Regards, Dennis.


----------

